# Flasher problem



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Guys, I got a used humminbird flasher and put it on the bow of my boat. Initially, it worked great, but after a couple of hours it wouldn't find the bottom or the zero foot surface clutter would slide off center to 95' and the reading would also be off 5 or so feet. I'm thinking that maybe the transducer is getting water in it from where the cable enters it?? Has anyone had or fixed a problem like this before??

Thanks, Rob


----------

